# hot water with RO/DI unit



## blueocean (Nov 17, 2016)

I accidently turned on the hot water/instead of the cold when making RO/DI water.

Only found out later that the collection bucket was overflowing at an unusual fast rate.

Does anyone know if my membrane is still useable or I should replace a new one?

thx


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I had to swap out all filters including the membrane after a friend turned on the hot water on my unit.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

I accidentally did the same thing a number of years ago and didn't catch the mistake right away. I was told that I cooked the membrane and should replace it. I replaced the membrane because I didn't feel that the water coming out of the RO/DI unit would be the same as it was prior to my mistake.


----------



## blueocean (Nov 17, 2016)

goobafish said:


> I had to swap out all filters including the membrane after a friend turned on the hot water on my unit.





Yellowtang said:


> I accidentally did the same thing a number of years ago and didn't catch the mistake right away. I was told that I cooked the membrane and should replace it. I replaced the membrane because I didn't feel that the water coming out of the RO/DI unit would be the same as it was prior to my mistake.


Thx guys, I just ordered a new sets of media, will replace it all to be safe.


----------

